

What’s The Next PHP Stack? - marrone
http://www.littlehart.net/atthekeyboard/2008/03/14/whats-the-next-php-stack/

======
marrone
I'm more interested in his points on the server component of things, comparing
Mongrel for Ruby and also mentioning nginx.

I dont have any experience with nginx but have heard good things. What are
your guys' thoughts?

